# Notice Board Design



## Charlie Woody (12 Oct 2011)

I have been asked to quote for the making of a Notice Board for my local church.

The design brief is as follows:

1. Made of hardwood.
2. It has 2 glazed doors, one with lockable catch the other with non lockable catch.
3. Visible part of glazing in each door 594mm H x 420mm W.
4. Some type of "pin board" to pin notices to. Customer not keen on cork as it breaks up with constant use.
5. Welcome To XXXXXXXXX sign above doors.
6. It may be left unfinished.

I am thinking of using 19/20mm Oak for the carcase, doors etc, with ply veneered oak for the back onto which the "pin board" material could be glued, 6mm toughened glass for the doors. The carcase sides - about 50 to 75mm wide depending on "pin board" material size - tenoned into the top and bottom, the doors made on router table with rail & style cutters. The carcase and the doors rebated to help with preventing water ingress into the cabinet. Glued up with Titebond exterior, glass set on glazing silicone.

Am I on the right lines so far please?

What type of hinges & catches should I use? I was thinking of brass but not sure they would suit exterior use - any suggestions please?

I have tried a Milescraft sigh making jig and think it is limited as their is only one font option and two size options. Could I print something off the computer and trace it onto the timber, then rout it out with a Dremel? Or is there a better way please?

Unfortunately I cannot use Sketchup well enough to show what I have in mind - sorry!

As usual your help and guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## woodpig (12 Oct 2011)

I'd use stainless fasteners and fittings with Oak, especially for exterior use. I'd also make the pinboard de-mountable in case it starts to break up or gets mildew on it?


----------



## Charlie Woody (12 Oct 2011)

Hi Woodpig
Thanks for the fittings advice. What would you suggest for the de-mountable pinboard please?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Oct 2011)

For exterior use you might also look at bronze fittings. Check with a chandlery.

Are there standard sizes for the notices?

As to the sign portion, you certainly could print something from the computer and use that as a guide. I might be inclined to use the printed pattern to create a template in thin hardboard so a router with a guide bush could be used to follow it. That way you can make sure you get the template right before you attack the wood for the project. You might be able to incorporate the letterhead of a logo of some sort, too.


----------



## woodpig (13 Oct 2011)

The only pinboard I've used is Sundeala board: http://www.sundeala.co.uk/


----------



## Dodge (13 Oct 2011)

woodpig":1svgvc49 said:


> The only pinboard I've used is Sundeala board: http://www.sundeala.co.uk/



Sundeala gets my vote as well - have used it several times and works well - needs to be behind polycarb though as not waterproof.


----------



## Jacob (13 Oct 2011)

If it's outside it needs to be well ventilated, and just as weatherproof behind as in front. Ideally you make a thin "shed" as it were, with the board inside with minimal connection to the front and back i.e as much air gap all around it as you can make work. Glazed front doors, air gap, sundeala board on a backing, air gap, weather proof back.
Otherwise the board gets wet from behind, or by condensation, however good the front and the roof.


----------



## Charlie Woody (13 Oct 2011)

Thanks everyone, some really helpful tips there.


----------



## lincs1963 (17 Jan 2012)

Hi mate, just a thought I think I would tend to go for laminated glass as your local glaziers will be able to cut and supply that from stock. toughened glass however would have to be ordered in and is expensive due to how much gets broken in the toughening process. Also laminated will stay in one piece when broken and still afford some protection to the contents of the notice board, toughened would just end up as a pile of little bits on the floor.
Hope this is helpful, regards, Neil.


----------



## Charlie Woody (17 Jan 2012)

Thanks Neil .... that is useful information. Unfortunately I did not get the job to make this notice board.


----------



## Dodge (17 Jan 2012)

Thats a shame - Never mind.

One thing I have learnt over the Years is that Churches are a pain in the ****

If I had a quid for every time I have been asked to provide a plan/quote for benches, noticeboards, etc etc only to be subsequently told that a parishoner had made the item instead.

Amazingly the items made were always made to the plan I prepared - My rule now is that I will quote in writing and allow plans to be seen on a visit but none are left until a commission is committed.

I even once had a chap phone me up who had a copy of my plan having agreed to make a noticeboard in his garage asking if he brought the timber he had to my workshop would I explain how to cut the joints I had detailed on the drawing - what was most amazing was that he couldn't understand when I said NO and told me I was most uncharitable!

But then I'm not a charity :x


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Jan 2012)

That's too bad, Charlie.

FWIW, I never show plans to clients and the drawings I do show them are intentionally left a little vague on the fine details so they can't easily take the images to someone else to have them built after I've done all the work. That's one of the reasons I prefer those sketchy line styles I create for SketchUp.


----------



## Charlie Woody (17 Jan 2012)

Dodge & Dave R 

Both very useful "trade rules" me thinks. Thanks guys.


----------

